

Edward Snowden, after months of NSA revelations, says his mission’s accomplished - espeed
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/edward-snowden-after-months-of-nsa-revelations-says-his-missions-accomplished/2013/12/23/49fc36de-6c1c-11e3-a523-fe73f0ff6b8d_story.html

======
tokenadult
Thanks, but already submitted and already on front page.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957882)

